# Braid vs. Mono (& Floro) - 2008 annual debate



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Braid vs. Mono (& Floro) - 2008 annual debate

Haven't discussed this one in a while guys, thought it was time to open it up since the thread last time turned out so well.

In regards to the subject, I have found that I actually get irritated with braid since moving to Orlando. First, it's extremely visible in the clear lakes and ponds over here. As a result, I've been forced to use Floro as my primary just to trick these Bass into biting. However, I found that with an all Floro spool, casting distance is significantly decreased and the noise it makes when casting results in spooking fish. What I've been using as a solution is a spool of 10-lb Power Pro with about 10-ft to 14-ft of 8-lb Berkely 100% Floro leader. This seems to give the best of both worlds. I also have had too many bad batches of PowerPro to count. Case in point, I bought a new rod/reel a few weeks back and put a 10-lb spool of PP on it. This batch of line is a bad batch and the line breaks like it was butter. Only solution is to re-spool. 

So her we have it:

*Braid:*

PROs: 

- Good casting distance
- Quiet when casting (stealth)
- Able to feel a fish fart

CONs:

- Fish can see it
- Increasingly more bad batches of PowerPro result in very low breaking strength

*Floro:*

PROs:

- Low visibilty = more fish
- High breaking strength with a quality line

CONs:

- Poor casting distance
- Noisy when casting

*DISCUSS!__!_!_!_!__!*


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

you forgot poor abrasion resistance to braid


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Why don't you switch you brands of braid. I hate PP bt I am in love with Sufix. Thats all I will buy and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What does the winner get, a purple hoodie and a fanny pack?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Braid:

Pros:

Lot's of capacity on the spool
Durable and strong
Feels even a minnow bite

Cons:

Cuts them fingers
Don't bother using cheap rods or reels

Mono:

Pros:

Castability
Great for medium and light weight gear

Cons:

Not good for a dead stick
Teethy criters tear it up

Flouro:

Variable based on brand


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> What does the winner get, a purple hoodie and a fanny pack?


Great morning juice all over the computer...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> Great morning juice all over the computer...



LOL, you want a good laugh you should read the last thread we had on this subject that E locked after you and I got into it


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good times.


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

lets see braid tried it still using mono just to many bad experiences


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

FISHINPOPS said:


> lets see braid tried it still using mono just to many bad experiences



Describe your poor experiences with braid?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

They both have their time and place. I still use braid for most stuff but I have learned that mono is good for giving to my girlfriend to make necklaces with.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

emanuel said:


> They both have their time and place. I still use braid for most stuff but I have learned that mono is good for giving to my girlfriend to make necklaces with.


Well if things go the other way with the relationship then you might want to give her some braid to make a necklace.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*braid has withstanded years of jettys,piers, and beach*

I have witnessed myself, to those whom wish they had the staying power of braid when they shored a fish after fighting for 15 or mor minutes to get thier name of fame in, just to find that it was illusive after thier mono, or fluorocarbon snap crackled and popped, without any milk. when it comes to the drink, and all of the variations thrown at you, it is best to have what sustains itself through the environmental changes that occur when fishing.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Fish With them all, I have rods with mono, floro, and Braid. Most of my big sticks have Braid, my trolling rods have both, my light rods floro or mono, So depends all on you. There is no right answer they all have there place. Enough Said
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cortland Master Braid!*

I have used every line imaginable to include most braids on the market the past 10-15 years in my Fishing arsenal.

I have yet to find a braid on the Market that out performs -Cortland Master Braid!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I can fish either...depending on what I am targeting. I use braid and mono on BOTH conventionals and spinners. No problem casting either and no birdsnests. If I'm going for a "quick hitter" like a pomp...mono will work best since I use circles and the "stretch" in the mono gives enough time for the hook to set itself.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use both depending on my set ups. Inshore, jetty, pier, and surf I use braid. Offshore mono.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I just took some old #14 Fireline off my Symetre 2500 and put #8 P-Line mono on it. Not that impressed, I'm going back to #8 or #10 Powerpro when I get the money.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

What color braid is best in surf or doesn't matter?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whatever you can see best. I use a mono or flouro leader 95% of the time when using braid anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## fmchale840 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been bass fishing tournament for years, I love to jig fish so I use braid all the time. Now that I'm going to fl every March surf fishing, I'm going to go over to braided line . I can't wait until I get to fl to try it out. I think it will be better.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Surf fishing Braid works great for me.Distance and feel of the hit and hookups is great.
However, with what I've read, my concern is visability. Am I missing hits because of it in the surf. If you think a mono leader is needed, whats the best way to tie it. Thanks.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SurfRat--Use some flourocarbon leader. Double up the braid and tie line to line with uni to uni. There might be better ways to do it, but that works for me and I've horsed in some big snook and redfish on that setup down off the beach around Redfish Pass.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

SnookMook said:


> SurfRat--Use some flourocarbon leader. Double up the braid and tie line to line with uni to uni. There might be better ways to do it, but that works for me and I've horsed in some big snook and redfish on that setup down off the beach around Redfish Pass.



SnookMook's advice is 100% good


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

SnookMook said:


> SurfRat--Use some flourocarbon leader. Double up the braid and tie line to line with uni to uni. There might be better ways to do it, but that works for me and I've horsed in some big snook and redfish on that setup down off the beach around Redfish Pass.


That's how I do it.


----------

